# PE Application Experience Requirement



## tjbrenna (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am about to apply for the Mechanical PE exam in Fall of 2011 in CA which requires 2 years of experience post bachelors degree. I am concerned whether I will be given a full 2 years of experience as I began work for a large Aerospace company in June 30th 2009 and my filing date will be July 8th, 2011. I realize this is just barely 2 years of experience and I have the necessary Reviewers/ Recommendations, but will the board give me a full 24 months for this or will they reduce this to ~20 months?

Obviously I have taken some PTO and training here and there over the past 2 years. Has anyone been in a similar situation when they have applied? What was your results? Any recommendations?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Dashpot (Jun 7, 2011)

the way i understand it is they start the experience clock the date you are hired as long as that is AFTER your graduation date (since you will be claiming 4 years exp for college) and stop the experience clock on the final filing day. so, you have the requisite 24 months, i say go for it.

with any luck, i'll see you there since i'm applying for the oct 2011 PE exam


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Crosspost...


----------



## Surfer357 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation only a bit more complex. I've been with an aerospace firm for 4 years but spent 2 years as a rotator which ended up being largely non-technical. As such I had to piece together my experience from what I did before the rotation program and since. It was an interesting application. I'm hoping the CA board accepts it. Frustrating that they don't actually let you know until a few weeks before the actual test.

Good luck to us all I guess.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 27, 2011)

Worst case is that they say no, but keep in contact with your state board and if they say no, try and get a detailed explanation of why and what you can do to fix their issue.


----------

